# Mane or tail Braiding Competition!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome idea, I might have to go out and braid today....


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Can it be just a forelock? My boy is Fjord so we roached his mane instead of attempting to braid a 2 inch thick mane every show


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robertooooo!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

From above:









From the side:









Diamond braid:









Ah sorry...do they have to be just for this competition? If that's the case, please ignore my post.


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

So yeah I know these are simple but oh well..


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll do my worst tomorrow and take pics!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

these are pretty simple and i'm not sure how many are allowed but here they are


----------

